# Phalaenopsis species with white flowers.



## bigleaf (Apr 19, 2014)

Phalaenopsis amabilis from Irian Jaya. Flowers are fragrant. 







Phalaenopsis amabilis from Indonesia. Looks different than the above. Just open so don't know about fragrance yet. 






Looks like it will have nine flowers






With these Phal amabilis next to Phal aphrodite subsp Formosana the difference is clear. Phal aphrodite have shorter lip






Also really love these Phal stuartiana. Still flowering. Substance is much heavier than ones I have before. Can't help but wondering about their origin. 











And then there are these Phal philippinensis. Nice large flowers with overlapping petals. No fragrance that I can detect.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice comparison of the species. All are lovely, but that stuartiana is spectacular.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 19, 2014)

+1

The stuartiana is either stunning or strange.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2014)

Such a colorful greenhouse you have there. I too like the stuartiana but they all nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2014)

Love that stuartiana as well - a lot fuller flower than you see on most. What's the phal with the marginally variegated leaves?


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 19, 2014)

Wonderful group of plants and cool to see them 'side-by-side'. I think I like phillippinensis best, those clear yellow sidelobes are pretty great along with everything else.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2014)

lepetitmartien said:


> +1
> 
> The stuartiana is either stunning or strange.



Stunning. Not strange.

They are all beautiful species. I like the amabilis from Indonesia.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

gorgeous plants.


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2014)

I adore white flowers and Phal. species...all beautiful and all unique. I
hope some of these plants are for sale. If so, there goes my months budget! You aren't hoarding these, are you????


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2014)

Impressive lot of white Beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 20, 2014)

abax said:


> I adore white flowers and Phal. species...all beautiful and all unique. I
> hope some of these plants are for sale. If so, there goes my months budget! You aren't hoarding these, are you????



LOL, you got me. Yes, I'm a hoarder when it comes to orchids. 
I'm going to AOS Trustee Show in couple weeks. I'm sure that some plants will end up in my suitcase.

And then there is Redland Orchid Festival. My favorite show when it comes to orchid shopping. Im looking more for multiflora paph now. They are very easy to flower growing with my phals. Some just take time, but I hope to find large plants at good prices.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not a big Phal grower but the stuartiana is great. BTW we we discussing your collection of Neofinetias at judging saturday.


----------



## rangiku (Apr 20, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I'm not a big Phal grower but the stuartiana is great. BTW we we discussing your collection of Neofinetias at judging saturday.


Perhaps you're thinking of Peter T. Lin of Diamond Orchids. Both Peter Lins are great guys.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2014)

Hahaha~! I don't know, they just said Peter Lin so I assumed... I will have to ask for clarification. We were discussing Tenis M. also, I hope there is only one.


----------

